# 17th April 2015 Night Ride to Bognor



## Trickedem (11 Mar 2015)

This ride is a replacement for the postponed Whitstable ride and we are going to lovely Bognor.
We will meet 11.30pm for a midnight start at Hyde Park Corner.
The ride will be around 70 miles in length with a half way stop for refreshments. We are still deciding the location for the stop, but it will be somewhere nice and warm with hot drinks available!
We will arrive at Felpham on the outskirts of Bognor at around 8am for breakfast.
Trains back to London are readily available from Bognor Station.

This won't be an official FNRttC, but a ride run as a Fridays ride. It will be in a similar spirit (no one left behind) and at similar pace. This also means that the club's annual membership fee of 2 pounds needs to be paid on the night, if you haven't already paid. You'll also need to be a CTC member. You can join as an associate member through the Fridays via this link, with the Friday's code being 90044140.

If you would like to participate please respond here and also send an email to deckertim at yahoo dot co dot uk. including your CTC number, full name and mobile and please also acknowledge you have read the basics.
We are aiming for about 40 riders on the ride, so entries will be given on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Mar 2015)

I am rashly assuming that those who wanted to ride to Whitstable won't mind a change of destination.
Adrian C
Andrew F
Carl P
Claudine C
Dylan C (tbc)
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jason B
Jeremy C
Joe H (from halfway)
John M
User10571 B
Kim W
Malcolm S
Martin T
Olaf S
Phil W
Rob Hale
Rob H
Sonia W
Stuart A
Steve B
Tim D


----------



## hatler (11 Mar 2015)

Oooo. A second chance for mini to complete the ride he started in April last year. The September attempt (or was it October) was abandoned when the heavens opened. Are you ok with a couple of interlopers joining at the half way stage ? I've checked with him and he is keen, but our appearance would depend completely upon the forecast. If the answer is yes I'll ping you our CTC numbers.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Mar 2015)

hatler said:


> Oooo. A second chance for mini to complete the ride he started in April last year. The September attempt (or was it October) was abandoned when the heavens opened. Are you ok with a couple of interlopers joining at the half way stage ? I've checked with him and he is keen, but our appearance would depend completely upon the forecast. If the answer is yes I'll ping you our CTC numbers.


That will be fine and just as soon as we know where the half way stop is we will let you know.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> That will be fine and just as soon as we know where the half way stop is we will let you know.


Pease Pottage services?


----------



## hatler (11 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> That will be fine and just as soon as we know where the half way stop is we will let you know.


Fabbo !! Thanks. You should have our CTC numbers and my mobile by now.


----------



## robjh (11 Mar 2015)

Yes you can still count me in please (note that I'm already on the list which is reassuring)


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Mar 2015)

In for this too.


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2015)

Yes, still in. 
Worth dropping the Cabin a line I'd have thought...


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Got to have enough people on board to make it worth their while first.



Indeed so..


----------



## Beebo (11 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Got to have enough people on board to make it worth their while first.


Or we argee a £10 minimum spend!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2015)

Will there be beer?
Same caveats as before: Work, Wife, Whippet, Goldfish etc.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> Will there be beer?
> Same caveats as before: Work, Wife, Whippet, Goldfish etc.


I suspect so.

Edit: scalped by Adrian!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2015)

User said:


> Yes


Phew ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I suspect so.
> 
> Edit: scalped by Adrian!


Always good to get a second opinion in matters of importance ....


----------



## sagefly (11 Mar 2015)

Tim I've got to pull out of this ride, brother from Aus is going to be in Barcelona that weekend.

Good news that the Whitstable ride is shifted but Bognor is my 2nd fav ride, still a chance my broth might be in London in which case I'll try and bring him along.


----------



## jiberjaber (11 Mar 2015)

Yep - Still in


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2015)

I'm not fussed about the destination. I expressed an interest in Whitstable last night. I hope my ticket is transferable to Boggers. BTW, there was a hill on the way to Felpham that came as a bit of a rude shock to me last October. Is that Bury Hill, and if it is, could you give me a rough postal address so I can look it up on Streetmap? I've no idea if we will be going that way. There are some photos of us gathering at the bottom of it somewhere on this page..

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/friday-night-ride-to-the-coast-felpham-october-10th.164115/page-13

Thank you.


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I'm not fussed about the destination. I expressed an interest in Whitstable last night. I hope my ticket is transferable to Boggers. BTW, there was a hill on the way to Felpham that came as a bit of a rude shock to me last October. Is that Bury Hill, and if it is, could you give me a rough postal address so I can look it up on Streetmap? I've no idea if we will be going that way. There are some photos of us gathering at the bottom of it somewhere on this page..
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/friday-night-ride-to-the-coast-felpham-october-10th.164115/page-13
> 
> Thank you.


Twas Bury Hill. Streetview here.... https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...m2!3m1!1s0x4875b0bd0ff848b3:0x2a4b576f11208a3


----------



## redfalo (12 Mar 2015)

StuAff said:


> Twas Bury Hill. Streetview here.... https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...m2!3m1!1s0x4875b0bd0ff848b3:0x2a4b576f11208a3


I think the route via Gurkha bridge - only doable in dry conditions - avoids this stretch, doesn't it?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> I think the route via Gurkha bridge - only doable in dry conditions - avoids this stretch, doesn't it?


Ankle deep at present. Was running down there last week.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Mar 2015)

I think I should be able to make this.


----------



## StuAff (12 Mar 2015)

"The above Streetview was merely intended for illustrative purposes and may or may not pertain to an actual stretch of Bury Hill used on the night ride".


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2015)

IMO the worst thing about Bury hill (A29 going South) is the road surface. It's that knobbly stuff that by design is horrible to ride on. When it changes to smooth near the top it's like the afterburners come on and my speed surges to at least 5mph.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2015)

On the A29 bottom of the hill after the village before the three lane stretch looking north isn't it?


----------



## Trickedem (12 Mar 2015)

I'm doing a recce ride on Maundy Thursday and will be considering the options. The Gurkha bridge is great if the ground is reasonably dry. I have bad memories of some very selfish impatient drivers causing problems as we climbed Bury Hill in the rain, so I will have this at the forefront of my my mind when planning the ride.


----------



## Beebo (12 Mar 2015)

I see i'm already on the list, and am happy with that.


----------



## Gordon P (12 Mar 2015)

I'll be there


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2015)

User said:


> I think that was a consequence of it being a necessary decision taken on the ride, that the Gurkah path had become non-viable due to rain, so we continued on the B2139 through Amberley up to Bury Hill.
> On other occasions, where it was known in advance that we would be going up Bury Hill, we have approached via Pulborough. It necessitates substantially different routes from Horsham.


Yes, the last time I rode up that hill (B2139) from Amberley was a summer's day and the road was very busy (holiday traffic?). While I don't remember any drivers being rude or impatient, I do remember it was rather claustrophobic and I made a mental note of avoiding it in future.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2015)

User said:


> I think that was a consequence of it being a necessary decision taken on the ride, that the Gurkah path had become non-viable due to rain, so we continued on the B2139 through Amberley up to Bury Hill.
> On other occasions, where it was known in advance that we would be going up Bury Hill, we have approached via Pulborough. It necessitates substantially different routes from Horsham.


Fair comment. The B2139 climb isn't really a road for a large group. 

What follows is aimed at posterity not @User 

In case anyone cares you can take the Friday's Pulbogrough route out of Horsham and divert onto the B2139 quite easily just north of Pulborough if you want/need to.

En route to bogrough, leave the A29 at Codmore Hill, turning left through Broomershill. A283 heading south and take first or second right. either will do. First left, then second right and you are at Amberley through the lovely village and right onto B2139. 

and, of course the reverse is true. On deciding the B2139 is not for you, and I've ridden with a group, rebellious coves to a man and girl, who refused to climb that way, "no bloody fear" they said, so you return to Amberley village and head across Greatham Common to Greatham. Turn left and cross the Arun at Greatham Bridge going straight on to Coldwaltham. Left onto A29 and shortly thereafter your Uncle is Robert, Bury Hill wise.

Some of us see both the B2129 and A29 as too effete. We instead go by way of West Burton and Bignor before granny ringing our way up the four chevrons of Bignor Hill. A great way to see stars in broad daylight. At the summit a brief grassy bridleway, easily manageable on 28c's, and a stretch of legal right of way white road down to Madehurst and thence Whiteways and Arundel, or Fairmile and Slindon/Fontwell. 

The climb of Bignor Hill is something to tell your grandchildren about. So long as they are soft southern shandy drinking grandchildren.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Yes, the last time I rode up that hill (B2139) from Amberley was a summer's day and the road was very busy (holiday traffic?). While I don't remember any drivers being rude or impatient, I do remember it was rather claustrophobic and I made a mental note of avoiding it in future.


The tunnel of trees at the start of the climb, which is also the steepest part, can certainly be oppressive in summer when one is alone on a bike with a nobber in a car draughting you.


----------



## Shadow (12 Mar 2015)

Ooh, yes please, sir!


(email confirming details to follow)


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2015)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The climb of Bignor Hill is something to tell your grandchildren about. So long as they are soft southern shandy drinking grandchildren.


EEEK!

Four chevrons  Some mistake surely. Isn't that supposed to be in Wales or somewhere?


----------



## redfalo (12 Mar 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I have bad memories of some very selfish impatient drivers causing problems as we climbed Bury Hill in the rain



If we have to take the road, it may make sense to spilt the group into 4 or 5 smaller contingents with larger gaps in between them, as this makes it much easier for cars to pass. We did that on very busy roads approaching Bordeaux last year, naming a leader for each group and asking every one else not to overtake him. This worked pretty well.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> EEEK!
> 
> Four chevrons  Some mistake surely. Isn't that supposed to be in Wales or somewhere?


It's a Devil's Staircase of a ride, tis true...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2015)

redfalo said:


> If we have to take the road, it may make sense to spilt the group into 4 or 5 smaller contingents with larger gaps in between them, as this makes it much easier for cars to pass. We did that on very busy roads approaching Bordeaux last year, naming a leader for each group and asking every one else not to overtake him. This worked pretty well.


And, of course, you ask the leader not to close the gap on the group in front. Which I've seen go badly wrong in Welsh Wales...


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Mar 2015)

Having done it a few times now, I've realised that you can't take more than a handful of riders in one go along the B2139 up to the A29/A284 roundabout. Climbing Bury Hill on the A29 would be much more preferable if the Gurkha bridge route is too wet.

However, once at the roundabout at the top, the A284 descent to Arundel is my preferred route, and then past Ford as normal, as you have far more space compared with descending the A29 and turning off at Slindon. Having been at the back several times we've gone down the A29, on that first section I've seen numerous very close passes by vehicles, and some riders have been been very lucky not to get taken out.


----------



## kimble (14 Mar 2015)

I've not been paying attention. Bognor. Yes. Not Whitstable, but it'll do.


----------



## gerwinium (14 Mar 2015)

Can I join please? I'll send a mail with my details.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Mar 2015)

User said:


> I think that was a consequence of it being a necessary decision taken on the ride, that the Gurkah path had become non-viable due to rain, so we continued on the B2139 through Amberley up to Bury Hill.
> On other occasions, where it was known in advance that we would be going up Bury Hill, we have approached via Pulborough. It necessitates substantially different routes from Horsham.


that's exactly right. That was the one occasion I slipped up. Riding at the back was terrifying - we were three abreast and I was way out in the centre of the road, but still and all half a dozen cars decided to overtake, notwithstanding the blind bends and the cars rushing down the hill toward us. We should have taken the A29 to Bury Hill.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2015)

On the last ride to Felpham, we regrouped in a light drizzle, outside a castellated gatehouse at the bottom of a steep hill. I've been searching all over Google maps for it without success. Can anybody point me in the right direction? The StreetView images of Bury Hill show a road that looks far narrower than the one that defeated me.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> On the last ride to Felpham, we regrouped in a light drizzle, outside a castellated gatehouse at the bottom of a steep hill. I've been searching all over Google maps for it without success. Can anybody point me in the right direction? The StreetView images of Bury Hill show a road that looks far narrower than the one that defeated me.




Whiteways Lodge on the roundabout?


----------



## StuAff (15 Mar 2015)

slowmotion said:


> On the last ride to Felpham, we regrouped in a light drizzle, outside a castellated gatehouse at the bottom of a steep hill. I've been searching all over Google maps for it without success. Can anybody point me in the right direction? The StreetView images of Bury Hill show a road that looks far narrower than the one that defeated me.


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...!1s0x4875b0bd0ff848b3:0x2a4b576f11208a3?hl=en


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2015)




----------



## StuAff (15 Mar 2015)

(Great minds thinking alike...or something. Probably something....).


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2015)

Thank you both. Yes, that's the hill. I remember it as something else entirely but it's that one. I must have been hallucinating at the time.


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Mar 2015)

Shirley that's at the top of the hill though.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Mar 2015)

It is - he did admit to hallucinating though, so that explains it.


----------



## Wobblers (17 Mar 2015)

Allow me to re-throw my hip flask into the ring. And send a fervent prayer off to whichever god it is who looks after knees.

Email sent.


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2015)

McWobble said:


> send a fervent prayer off to whichever god it is who looks after knees.


Please put in a good word for me, too.


----------



## jiberjaber (18 Mar 2015)

Has anyone got any recommendations on a handlebar extender mount? 

I'd be looking to mount two B&M Ixon IQs on it off my drop handlebars.


----------



## velovoice (18 Mar 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations on a handlebar extender mount?
> 
> I'd be looking to mount two B&M Ixon IQs on it off my drop handlebars.


I have those lights mounted upside down* on this T-bar extender (other lengths and angles available), fitted to my bike as you can see in this bike "review". This particular extender will only work if your steerer tube hasn't been chopped right down to "slam" level. 

I like it. Two Ixons with full complement of batteries are pretty hefty but this mount is solid. I've had fork-mounted extenders break before. 

* which does mean an 'odd' beam pattern with these particular lights.


----------



## kimble (18 Mar 2015)

Another vote for those SJS extenders if you can fit one. They're seriously solid compared to something like a Minoura SpaceGrip. I bodged on onto the dérailleur post of my partners trike for mounting stuff, and she occasionally leans on it for balance when getting in and out of the seat, so the weight of a couple of Ixons rattling around won't challenge it.


----------



## mmmmartin (18 Mar 2015)

kimble said:


> Another vote for those SJS extenders if you can fit one. They're seriously solid


Agreed, I have one on the audax bike and another on the expedition bike. I've mounted an Ortlieb barbag on them. In Patagonia, on those ghastly roads, with a loaded barbag, that's an achievement. Recommended kit.


----------



## Trickedem (18 Mar 2015)

Thanks everyone for the tips on the route. When we do the recce, I will make sure we try the best way. We will also try the idea of riding in smaller groups if necessary, it's a sensible idea. I can't imagine the Gurkha Bridge is going to be dry enough, but we will take a look.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Mar 2015)

Adrian C
Andrew B
Andrew F
Carl P
Claudine C
Frank P
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jason B
Jeremy C
Joe H (from halfway)
John M
User10571 B
Kim W
Lee W
Lez Y
Malcolm S
Martin B
Martin T
Martin W
Mick B
Nigel C
Olaf S
Phil W
Rob Hale(from halfway)
Rob H
Simon Y
Sonia W
Stuart A
Steve B
Tim D


----------



## mllond (19 Mar 2015)

Space for another one? Have sent email ta!


----------



## hatler (19 Mar 2015)

And Rob H from only half way too. Someone has to get Joe H to the half way mark !


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2015)

@Trickedem, I sent an email on 11th March but I seem to have become an unperson. I'll send it again.


EDIT: I'm on the list now. Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Blue (31 Mar 2015)

I'm still in for April so to Bognor it is.


----------



## Beebo (5 Apr 2015)

Sorry Tim, i am going to have to pull out due to a mates 40th birthday.


----------



## Eddie_C (5 Apr 2015)

Email sent. Hope there's still room!


----------



## Trickedem (5 Apr 2015)

Adrian C
Andrew B
Andrew F
Carl P
Claudine C
Eddie C
Frank P
Gordon P
Greg T
Ian R
Jason B
Jeremy C
Joe H (from halfway)
John M
Kim W
Lee W
Lez Y
Malcolm S
Martin T
Martin W
Mick B
Nigel C
Olaf S
Phil W
Rob H(from halfway)
Rob Hale
Simon Y
Sonia W
Stuart A
Tim D

Today's updated list. I will be sending an email out to everyone shortly. We are going to be having our half way stop at Gatwick (I wasn't convinced about the viability of Pease Pottage). We also won't be doing the field crossing and the Gurkha Bridge, because I don't believe it is going to be dry enough.


----------



## User10571 (5 Apr 2015)

I'm afraid I'm most likely out, Tim.
Unfortunately, work demands dictate a night indoors.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Apr 2015)

User10571 said:


> I'm afraid I'm most likely out, Tim.
> Unfortunately, work demands dictate a night indoors.


Never mind, hope you can make Whitstable


----------



## robjh (5 Apr 2015)

There might be some confusion about Rob H's here - I'll be starting from HPC


----------



## Trickedem (5 Apr 2015)

robjh said:


> There might be some confusion about Rob H's here - I'll be starting from HPC


Sorted


----------



## StuAff (5 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Adrian C
> Andrew B
> Andrew F
> Carl P
> ...


As I said to you last week, Pease Pottage Costa would get swamped by a ride this big (on the aborted January ride to Bognor, there was one bloke on, and nothing else open either), whereas Gatwick has Costa, Nero, Boots.....
Depending whether or not I can sort out an earlier exit from work (it's been 9.30 on the dot pretty much every single night) I'll be either into Waterloo at 2249 (if I am out at 9.30, I'd have 8 minutes to make that one...no chance) or 2323 (so a mere 4 mins later than my former post-work FNRttC train from Pompey).


----------



## redfalo (6 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Adrian C
> Andrew B
> Andrew F
> Carl P
> ...



What's the ETA at Bognor? 8am-ish? I have some non-cycling life commitments in the afternoon, and am a bit unsure if I really should come on the ride......


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Apr 2015)

User said:


> back at Victoria by midday.


And with the loveliness of GroupSave four people could be back at four different stations: you're supposed to travel together all the way but I never have and there's never been any problem with merely waving a ticket and The Man opens the gates.


----------



## rapid mathman (6 Apr 2015)

You don't seem to have Martin B in your list despite the confirmation email


----------



## mmmmartin (6 Apr 2015)

There appears to be more than one Martin B. One would seem to be on the ride but not the other. I know this......


----------



## rapid mathman (6 Apr 2015)

I see a Martin T and a Martin W, or is there another list?


----------



## Trickedem (6 Apr 2015)

rapid mathman said:


> I see a Martin T and a Martin W, or is there another list?


I am really just checking that everyone is reading this thread. We now have a Martin B and a Martin T. No idea who Martin W is, but he is welcome to join us, providing he sends an email.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I am really just checking that everyone is reading this thread. We now have a Martin B and a Martin T. No idea who Martin W is, but he is welcome to join us, providing he sends an email.


 Ahem! He already has. I'll resend the email from three weeks ago or so. S@d the other Martins...fakers all.....


----------



## Trickedem (7 Apr 2015)

We now have a trio of Martins.


----------



## mmmmartin (7 Apr 2015)

I'm not on this ride.....


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2015)

User said:


> @Aperitif space for another Martin.


So kind, Adrian. I'm working on the Saturday morning. Been a while since I had a beer at Bognor, let alone at 08:00 or thereabouts.
2011 - combat ready:






"What's 56 times 23 divided by 7? Quick, or we'll let yer tyres down!" Des and Matt keeping spirits high.




And, watch out for the early-season hedge trimmings along the route...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2015)

Sorry peeps, I am going to have to duck out of this ride. I have family stuff I need to do on the Saturday morning.


----------



## redfalo (8 Apr 2015)

Unfortunately, I have to pull out as well. Will be doing a 300k Audax starting at midnight this Friday (from Manningtree), and have a non-cycling life commitment on the afternoon of the Saturday after the Bognor Ride.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Apr 2015)

Quick update. 
The discovery of massive oil reserves at Gatwick, shouldn't impact our mid way stop, unless the USA prematurely invade the UK, to bring us freedom and democracy.
There is good news in that my sources inform me that the Gurkha Bridge route is reasonably dry. So if this hood weather holds, we may go this way.


----------



## Gordon P (11 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I am really just checking that everyone is reading this thread.


I haven't been but will do so from now on. I am still planning on coming, possibly with a new hub dynamo lighting my way. Anyone thinking of a SMRbtH at least back to somewhere like Croydon?


----------



## Gordon P (11 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> Unfortunately, I have to pull out as well. Will be doing a 300k Audax starting at midnight this Friday (from Manningtree), and have a non-cycling life commitment on the afternoon of the Saturday after the Bognor Ride.


That's a pity but understandable. Have heard from @mmmmartin how he did this weekend. Did you go OK too?


----------



## Trickedem (12 Apr 2015)

Our up to date list. I will be sending out a briefing email today. Please let me know if you have't received anything by Monday.

Adrian C
Andrew F
Claudine C
Eddie C
Frank P
Geoff S
Gordon P
Greg S
Greg T
Jason B
Jeremy C
Joe H (from halfway)
John M
Kim W
Lee W
Lez Y
Malcolm S
Martin W
Mary Lei
Mick B
Nigel C
Olaf S
Phil W
Rebecca O
Rob H(from halfway)
Rob Hale
Simon Y
Stuart A
Tim D


----------



## Eddie_C (12 Apr 2015)

Gordon P said:


> I haven't been but will do so from now on. I am still planning on coming, possibly with a new hub dynamo lighting my way. Anyone thinking of a SMRbtH at least back to somewhere like Croydon?


Gordon
Riding back to Horsham makes a neat 100 miles. I'd be up for that, and maybe Croydon as well.


----------



## Shadow (12 Apr 2015)

Oh joy! Trout Lane, Barns Green has been re-surfaced... in true WSCC style though, only the worst section, so that leaves a small section that requires caution. But Stream Lane, West Chilt is horrendous. Very wet to start and full of potholes on the left. Take care!!


----------



## Trickedem (12 Apr 2015)

I've sent the email out to the 30 registered riders, so please check your inboxes. Weather forecast looks promising! I've also had a little moan about rear lights, after the experience of being badly dazzled on the Bognor ride, by someone who had a laser powered light that was pointing upwards, right into the eyes of anyone following.


----------



## BromyG (12 Apr 2015)

Is there still room for one more? Email sent. Thanks


----------



## Trickedem (12 Apr 2015)

BromyG said:


> Is there still room for one more? Email sent. Thanks


No problem, you are on the list.


----------



## StuAff (12 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I've sent the email out to the 30 registered riders, so please check your inboxes. Weather forecast looks promising! I've also had a little moan about rear lights, after the experience of being badly dazzled on the Bognor ride, by someone who had a laser powered light that was pointing upwards, right into the eyes of anyone following.


Received. Light charging labours start tomorrow...Will check at work if I can get out the door in time for earlier train. If not, the next one gets into Waterloo only four minutes later than my usual one from Pompey, so no problem.


----------



## Trickedem (12 Apr 2015)

Is there anyone planning to be in London early for a drink, before the ride. Please let me know.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Apr 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Did you go OK too?


He was with Big Michael and they ride like the wind, as any fule kno. I sometimes managed to keep up with them but it was hard work and at the first control we agreed it would be better for both of they went on. This meant they finished hours ahead of me but at the arrivée I was still alive.


----------



## jiberjaber (13 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Is there anyone planning to be in London early for a drink, before the ride. Please let me know.



I haven't fully planned my logistics yet but may need to be near Euston to make sure Lee W has some lights on his bike they are currently at my house being charge cycled. Where were you thinking of heading to?

Also, is there a rough route available yet... I like to worry myself over the route a week in advance!  (Beacon caused me a few sleepless nights before the Brighton ride LOL)


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2015)

I'll probably be riding somewhere after breakfast, unless sleepiness takes over. Possibly back to Horsham. 

But if the weather's nice I have a plan to head towards Brighton, then (legs permitting) hang a left in Worthing and go over the Downs to Steyning and then get a train from Hassocks or Burgess Hill.


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Apr 2015)

Sorry gang. I'm pulling out of this ride as I thought 5 consecutive weekends away from home was a bit much. I may see some of you on the Belgium and/or Manchester rides instead.


----------



## rapid mathman (14 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Is there anyone planning to be in London early for a drink, before the ride. Please let me know.


I'm getting into Liverpool Street about 10ish, plan to get to Victoria for a coffee 11ish.


----------



## redfalo (14 Apr 2015)

Gordon P said:


> That's a pity but understandable. Have heard from @mmmmartin how he did this weekend. Did you go OK too?



I enjoyed every minute of it - this was actually the best Audax I've done so far. The night out was so nice that I've changed my mind about the Bognor ride yet again. I've decided to sneak in. I will most probably skip breakfast and bail out close to Barnham, where I can jump on a relatively quick train back to London.


----------



## hatler (14 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> I enjoyed every minute of it - this was actually the best Audax I've done so far. The night out was so nice that I've changed my mind about the Bognor ride yet again.* I've decided to sneak in.* I will most probably skip breakfast and bail out close to Barnham, where I can jump on a relatively quick train back to London.


Huzzah !


----------



## robjh (14 Apr 2015)

Gordon P said:


> Anyone thinking of a SMRbtH at least back to somewhere like Croydon?


 
What time is a SMRbtH likely to set off? I like the idea but have got a train to catch from Liverpool Street at 2 o'clock, and I note too that the wind will be against us, so it could be pushing it.


----------



## StuAff (14 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> I enjoyed every minute of it - this was actually the best Audax I've done so far. The night out was so nice that I've changed my mind about the Bognor ride yet again. I've decided to sneak in. I will most probably skip breakfast and bail out close to Barnham, where I can jump on a relatively quick train back to London.


Easiest place to turn off for Barham is the roundabout/junction south of Yapton (vacant pub etc) where we normally make a left. Take a right there and just keep straight on.


----------



## Wobblers (14 Apr 2015)

McWobble said:


> Allow me to re-throw my hip flask into the ring. *And send a fervent prayer off to whichever god it is who looks after knees.*



Ha. So much for that. Knee still not right, so I'm out of this one.


----------



## Trickedem (14 Apr 2015)

McWobble said:


> Ha. So much for that. Knee still not right, so I'm out of this one.


That's a shame. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## kimble (15 Apr 2015)

I'm worried about fitness. I slogged round 130km of headwindy audax on Saturday and have been utterly exhausted since - not sure if I'm ill, or have done too much too soon or what. My attempt at riding yesterday failed to achieve FNRttC speeds. If there isn't a miraculous improvement by tomorrow, I won't be coming.


----------



## velovoice (15 Apr 2015)

kimble said:


> I'm worried about fitness. I slogged round 130km of headwindy audax on Saturday and have been utterly exhausted since - not sure if I'm ill, or have done too much too soon or what. My attempt at riding yesterday failed to achieve FNRttC speeds. If there isn't a miraculous improvement by tomorrow, I won't be coming.


Come anyway. I'll keep you company. Only fair given all the times you've hung around the back to keep me going.


----------



## frank9755 (15 Apr 2015)

I fear I'll need to head back fairly sharp after breakfast as I will have to be reasonably awake at a dinner party on Saturday evening, so will need a little bit of sleep beforehand. 
So, never having made it to Bognor before, what is the earliest train that one could realistically get back to London after breakfast (and the next one, if I was to miss that...)?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> I fear I'll need to head back fairly sharp after breakfast as I will have to be reasonably awake at a dinner party on Saturday evening, so will need a little bit of sleep beforehand.
> So, never having made it to Bognor before, what is the earliest train that one could realistically get back to London after breakfast (and the next one, if I was to miss that...)?


Bognor to Victoria takes about 100 minutes. Here's a sample of the Saturday timetable.....

Departures from Bognor at....
8:30
8:39
8:56
9:07
9:30
9:39
9:56
10.07


See here:http://tickets.southernrailway.com/sn/en/JourneyPlanning/MixingDeck


----------



## redfalo (15 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> I fear I'll need to head back fairly sharp after breakfast as I will have to be reasonably awake at a dinner party on Saturday evening, so will need a little bit of sleep beforehand.
> So, never having made it to Bognor before, what is the earliest train that one could realistically get back to London after breakfast (and the next one, if I was to miss that...)?


My Saturday commitments are even more pressing, with friends coming over for *afternoon tea*.  Hence my decision of skipping the last few miles into Bognor, as well as the brekki, but heading straight to Barnham.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2015)

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7508796 This is the second part of the route form Gatwick using the Gurkha Bridge option. When we turn left in Yapton, you can turn right to Barnham station.


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Sorry gang. I'm pulling out of this ride





McWobble said:


> Ha. So much for that. Knee still not right, so I'm out of this one.





The drinking team is getting a bit depleted. Is it just me, Ade and Slowmo left?


----------



## frank9755 (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> The drinking team is getting a bit depleted. Is it just me, Ade and Slowmo left?



I'm _planning_ to have a swift one. But that looks like a pretty strong core team in any case!

Re trains; thanks Slowmo for the timetable but my question was more about what time do we typically arrive and what trains have people managed to catch in the past. I guess It will all become clear, but was just trying to work out if I had time for the second pint before the point at which my judgement would become impaired.

Obviously what I should logically do is work backwards from how much time I need to sleep in the afternoon, but IME people don't do that: they find the result they want and then backfill the logic to justify it.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> My Saturday commitments are even more pressing, with friends coming over for *afternoon tea*.  Hence my decision of skipping the last few miles into Bognor, as well as the brekki, but heading straight to Barnham.



Hmm; I think your afternoon tea is much easier! A good hour's nap on the train and a wake-up ride home will mean you'll be feeling fresh in the afternoon. And they won't stay that long. I've got to cycle to Belsize Park and then stay awake, witty and entertaining for an entire evening without even a restaurant closing time to rescue me - an impossible challenge!


----------



## Shadow (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> The drinking team is getting a bit depleted. Is it just me, Ade and Slowmo left?


Are there any prerequisites to join this fabled team?


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2015)

Shadow said:


> Are there any prerequisites to join this fabled team?


It helps if you like beer.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> witty and entertaining for an entire evening .....
> ..... an impossible challenge


Point taken, Frank.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> It helps if you like beer.


I like beer and have every intention of joining the team, I currently have a ticket for 10.56, but it wouldn't be the end of the world if I missed that one, or the next one,(repeat as necessary)
There was also some rumour of another Martin joining us in Bognor. Could this be true?


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7508796 This is the second part of the route form Gatwick using the Gurkha Bridge option. When we turn left in Yapton, you can turn right to Barnham station.


TMN to me. #109


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> TMN to me. #109


Que?


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Que?





StuAff said:


> Easiest place to turn off for Barham is the roundabout/junction south of Yapton (vacant pub etc) where we normally make a left. Take a right there and just keep straight on.


----------



## hatler (16 Apr 2015)

I've booked the 10.07 out of Bognor, so I'm hoping there's time for brekkie at the very least.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2015)

I've told the cafe to expect us between 8 and 8.30am


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I like beer and have every intention of joining the team, I currently have a ticket for 10.56, but it wouldn't be the end of the world if I missed that one, or the next one,(repeat as necessary)
> There was also some rumour of another Martin joining us in Bognor. Could this be true?



Yay! I thought you were one of the SMRbtH freaks.


----------



## Gordon P (16 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> I've also had a little moan about rear lights


 Well said I thought


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> The drinking team is getting a bit depleted. Is it just me, Ade and Slowmo left?


 Pray, what is this "drink" of which you speak????


----------



## Gordon P (16 Apr 2015)

robjh said:


> What time is a SMRbtH likely to set off?


By 9.30 I should think, depending on time we arrive, speed of service etc. but no more than an hour or so after we do arrive - allowing time to fend off suggestions of beer.... But like @frank9755 I have a dinner party Saturday night & have to


frank9755 said:


> stay awake, witty and entertaining for an entire evening without even a restaurant closing time to rescue me


. My strategy is to ride myself into the ground, sober to counteract the adrenalin which otherwise prevents an afternoon sleep....


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2015)

Shadow said:


> Are there any prerequisites to join this fabled team?


 We're not at all fussy about membership.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2015)

slowmotion said:


> We're not at all fussy about membership.


Indeed. Even Wobblers is allowed in.


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yay! I thought you were one of the SMRbtH freaks.


I'm not that freaky when it's only 25 miles. Allegedly with a tailwind too


----------



## Shadow (16 Apr 2015)

slowmotion said:


> We're not at all fussy about membership.


In that case, with your such high standards, I might come along for an audition.
Before being led astray by the SMRbtHers!


----------



## hatler (16 Apr 2015)

I've managed to join Team Beer just the once, and survived unscathed, though I understand numbers were depleted.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Apr 2015)

What's that - buying a round?


----------



## hatler (16 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Pretty much. The important thing is to observe the correct ceremony for which the exact mechanism is to open one's wallet and, holding it open utter the sacred words "I'm going to the bar, does anyone want a drink?"


I certainly managed that bit. McWobble can testify.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yay! I thought you were one of the SMRbtH freaks.


Sometimes, but I prefer the drinking to be honest


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yay! I thought you were one of the SMRbtH freaks.


Sometimes, but I prefer the drinking to be honest


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> What's that - buying a round?


Is @MacB still uninitiated then?


----------



## robjh (16 Apr 2015)

rapid mathman said:


> I'm getting into Liverpool Street about 10ish, plan to get to Victoria for a coffee 11ish.


 If you fancy company from LS to Vic I'll be getting in at 10.14 (Anglia trains permitting). If not no worries, see everyone at HPC.


----------



## jiberjaber (16 Apr 2015)

I'm in to LST @ 22:14 as well (Harwich Train but I'll be jumping on at Chelmsford). However I need to cycle over to Euston to meet up with Lee W

What's all this booking trains from Bognor, isn't it just a turn up and get on job? I'm considering riding back a bit then getting the train to get the 130km in... but that will depend on how I feel when I get there!


----------



## hatler (16 Apr 2015)

Booking tickets in advance means you get them cheaper, that's all.


----------



## hatler (16 Apr 2015)

£8.70 as opposed to £13.20 (Bognor to Hassocks).


----------



## jiberjaber (16 Apr 2015)

Is the route to Gatwick going to be the same as the Brighton ride we did?


----------



## kimble (16 Apr 2015)

kimble said:


> I'm worried about fitness. I slogged round 130km of headwindy audax on Saturday and have been utterly exhausted since - not sure if I'm ill, or have done too much too soon or what. My attempt at riding yesterday failed to achieve FNRttC speeds. If there isn't a miraculous improvement by tomorrow, I won't be coming.
> 
> 
> velovoice said:
> ...



Thanks, for the support, but after yesterday evening's pub ride of 20ish flat miles, I'm feeling even more wiped out and non-specifically Not Right. I'm all for heroically continuing on your remaining leg or whatever when things go wrong partway through a ride, but starting overnight rides when you're ill is silly and not conducive to either fun or a quick recovery.

Next time.


----------



## theclaud (16 Apr 2015)

I've kinda forgotten how to do all this. Long time since I've ridden at night. How cold, or not, do peeps think it's likely to be? It's still pretty chilly at nights up this way, so I was thinking of wearing quite a lot of clobber, big gloves and suchlike. Is this madness?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've kinda forgotten how to do all this. Long time since I've ridden at night. How cold, or not, do peeps think it's likely to be? It's still pretty chilly at nights up this way, so I was thinking of wearing quite a lot of clobber, big gloves and suchlike. Is this madness?




It's chilly down here tonight and it's getting colder tomorrow apparently. down to low single figures over night. If I was doing the ride I would be wrapping up warm.


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> Is the route to Gatwick going to be the same as the Brighton ride we did?


http://ridewithgps.com/routes/7517514
Here is the complete route. Please note that this is subject to change as always. The route to Gatwick is the same as the last night ride to Brighton, going down Reigate Hill.


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It's chilly down here tonight and it's getting colder tomorrow apparently. down to low single figures over night. If I was doing the ride I would be wrapping up warm.


Beeb forecast for Gatwick has it down to 5 degrees at 3am. And quite windy, so it'll feel even colder. Quite a lot of clobber would be sensible.


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2015)

On the subject of rail fares, bought my tickets for tomorrow. The SWT discount offer is still on, so it was cheaper to buy a Southampton Airport-London return and my (full price) single to get to work- I'm not cycling 20 miles, at least not tomorrow- than a Southampton-London single alone would have been.
ETA into Waterloo 2323 (2208 service). Might, just, make the 2138 service (gets in 2249) if we make a few minutes time (big if), but it'll be a close-run thing, takes five or six minutes to get on the road and the northbound platforms are a half-mile ride. Either way, I'll be at the Arch in plenty of time for the safety talk.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've kinda forgotten how to do all this. Long time since I've ridden at night. How cold, or not, do peeps think it's likely to be? It's still pretty chilly at nights up this way, so I was thinking of wearing quite a lot of clobber, big gloves and suchlike. Is this madness?


It's a lot colder tonight in London than it has been for the last few days. I'm going to wear three thin vests, a jersey and a thin sweater, and my fabulous Lidl ski gloves.


----------



## rb58 (17 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Yay! I thought you were one of the SMRbtH freaks.


Oi!


----------



## Trickedem (17 Apr 2015)

Adrian C
Andrew F
Claudine C
Eddie C
Frank P
Geoff S
Gordon P
Greg S
Jason B
Jeremy C
Joe H (from halfway)
John M
Lee W
Lez Y
Malcolm S
Martin B
Martin W
Mary Lei
Mick B
Nigel C
Olaf S
Phil W
Rebecca O
Rob H(from halfway)
Rob Hale
Simon Y
Stuart A
Tim D


----------



## hatler (17 Apr 2015)

We'll be arriving at Gatwick on a train which arrives at 03.45 and we'll head straight for the Costa Coffee bar.


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2015)

rb58 said:


> Oi!


Weirdos. Srsly.


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2015)

On my way- made the 2138, so will head to Victoria first.


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Apr 2015)

Have a great ride all! I look forward to the reports.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2015)

Yep, _bon voyage_ to one and all.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2015)

We are in Gatwick, but costa coffee isn't.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> We are in Gatwick, but costa coffee isn't.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2015)

But café Nero was. 

Now on train from Horsham. Pooped


----------



## hatler (18 Apr 2015)

A splendid ride, at least I can affirm that was the case from Gateick. Mini-hatler was pooped by the time we got back to Streat. He kipped for an hour. More tomorrow.


----------



## StuAff (18 Apr 2015)

Considerably less pooped after three hours kip. Ton successfully completed, I even got 7th fastest time on a Strava segment (can't be a popular one then..), that's how good the tailwind was. Well done Tim for a great job! More to follow.


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> I've kinda forgotten how to do all this. Long time since I've ridden at night. How cold, or not, do peeps think it's likely to be? It's still pretty chilly at nights up this way, so I was thinking of wearing quite a lot of clobber, big gloves and suchlike. Is this madness?



You do know that lots of clothing doesn't actually mask the 'Winter' weight gain?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2015)

MacB said:


> You do know that lots of clothing doesn't actually mask the 'Winter' weight gain?




You always seem to give it a good go...


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Apr 2015)

MacB said:


> You do know that lots of clothing doesn't actually mask the 'Winter' weight gain?



Damn - now that MacB is going to get killed for the above comment, we'll never get a drink out of him.


----------



## robjh (18 Apr 2015)

Just got home after 21 hours away, 133 miles ridden, and the only sleep a series of mini-naps between stations on the train home.
It was a superb ride with the famous 26, followed by a SMR-part of the way-btH, where I raced into the wind up the A29 and still missed my train by 5 minutes, but then decided to enjoy the situation and rode up round Leith Hill en route to Dorking, to get a little taste of the Surrey Hills on this magnificent day.

Some photos to follow once I feel human again.


----------



## Bollo (18 Apr 2015)

MacB said:


> You do know that lots of clothing doesn't actually mask the 'Winter' weight gain?


Still not got the hang of 'likes' then Al?


----------



## theclaud (18 Apr 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Damn - now that MacB is going to get killed for the above comment, we'll never get a drink out of him.


You do realize that killing him would not make any appreciable difference to the odds, right?


----------



## theclaud (18 Apr 2015)

MacB said:


> You do know that lots of clothing doesn't actually mask the 'Winter' weight gain?



Well the ride won't make me any skinnier. I had two breakfasts, five pints, cheesy chips, and now I'm drinking wine and my hosts are cooking chilli. All part of the recovery, natch.


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> You do realize that killing him would not make any appreciable difference to the odds, right?



I have feelings you know, all this bandying around of 'killing him' is quite hurtful.....porky


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Well the ride won't make me any skinnier. I had two breakfasts, five pints, cheesy chips, and now I'm drinking wine and my hosts are cooking chilli. All part of the recovery, natch.


*cough* great big ice cream *cough*

Or was that one of the breakfasts?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Apr 2015)

Well, that was fab. Thanks Tim for organising so well, and for the pep talks. Lovely weather, and a small group moved so briskly. We were positively whizzing on the leg S of Gatwick.

For some reason my body is never receptive to a big breakfast after riding, so the kippers and so forth had to wait. But could I resist those enormous toffee muffins? Could I heck.

Due to the tragic untimely death of my GPS the ride back was navigationally interesting. @robjh soon realised that if he was to try to make his train he had to go it alone, leaving me and @Gordon P and @Eddie_C navigate our way to Horsham as best we could.

Now some years ago a very wise man said


dellzeqq said:


> please don't go back on the B2139 to Storrington. I'm begging you! .



We went back on the B2139 to Storrington. Into a headwind. Mainly for navigational simplicity. It had just been resurfaced with that with that tar-and-chips cracks papering over. It was undulating stone-chips-in-the-face, dusty and quite nasty. That section of road aside, the ride back to Horsham, along a quirky route was great. And we met a Canadian with a cutting-edge brand new bike on the train going back.

Thanks everyone


----------



## redfalo (18 Apr 2015)

What a great night out! Thanks to Tim for organising and to everyone for you company. The route from Gatwick to Bognor was lovely, and the BA engineering facilities really impressive. Sorry for dashing off in Arundel. I made the 8:39am train out of Barnham and was in London by 10:16. And look who I bumped into on the ride from Victoria to Highbury:






Half and hour of kip on the train and two hours at home saw me through our afternoon tea.
Here are some shots from the ride.


----------



## robjh (18 Apr 2015)

The first few photos :

At Gatwick





it didn't look quite like this...





on the road about 7 a.m.








Heading for the South Downs


----------



## robjh (18 Apr 2015)

The Gurkha bridge off-road experience :


----------



## robjh (18 Apr 2015)

Breakfast by the sea





and later in the day, yours truly on the Leith Hill road.


----------



## BromyG (18 Apr 2015)

Many thanks to Tim for organising last night! Didn't quite make a complete SMRbtH, but did make it part of the way, ending up in Brighton. Strong headwind all the way though! Thanks to everyone for a great ride with great company! https://www.strava.com/activities/288002419


----------



## theclaud (18 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> What a great night out! Thanks to Tim for organising and to everyone for you company. The route from Gatwick to Bognor was lovely, and the BA engineering facilities really impressive. Sorry for dashing off in Arundel. I made the 8:39am train out of Barnham and was in London by 10:16. And look who I bumped into on the ride from Victoria to Highbury:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at my farking red trousers dot com!

Great pics, Olaf.


----------



## theclaud (18 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> *cough* great big ice cream *cough*
> 
> Or was that one of the breakfasts?


Yyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss! If a muffin counts as breakfast then so does an ice cream.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2015)

Damn, looks like I missed a good outing :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Don't be silly, we've all know you are gay for years


Is it the way I pedal?


----------



## jiberjaber (18 Apr 2015)

Another great ride with you lot, thanks for Tim for organising. 

Home to Chelmsford rail station was uneventful, however I did turn back after 500m to change gloves which I was glad I did as it was chilly at points in the morning. Once at Liverpool Street, the trip to Hyde Park Corner via Euston to meet up with Lee W again was fairly uneventful, I'd used cycle.travel to plan the routes and it had picked out all the quiet cycle paths to get there. 

Managed to go past HPC the first time as I was looking for a blue lit up structure, but that would appear to be the lighting just for David Beckham's whiskey launch of the last FNRTTC. 

A gentle roll out of London via the hills of Coulsdon, "Lunch" at Gatwick with the Police laying on some entertainment and then me falling down the stairs on the way out carrying my bike resulted in some DI2 issues which threatened to be the end of my ride mid way through. A great team effort and I had diagnosed the cable in the shifter had come out. I'll fix that so it doesn't happen again when I re-do the bar tape, another victim of the event (as was my backside as I slid down the flight of steps on it!)

Off down to the coast after lunch, with the spirited climbing sprints continuing, sun rise and a trip over the Ghurka bridge, past picturesque Arundel Castle and a sunny roll into Felpham at 9am and breakfast.

To the train station via a roll up and down the sea front to pick up a few KM for Lee to exceed the Strava 130km challenge. 

Train was quiet at Bognor, but due to an incident on the normal Brighton route, returning travelers at Gatwick and Chelsea fans travelling to the match it soon became similar to a packed commuter tube train which made my exit at East Croydon very interesting. What I thought would be a slow ride back to the in-laws went quite well with the wind assist and some new found energy from the rest on the train.

Great crowd and enjoyable ride but not sure when I will be able to make the next one due to other hobby commitments.... will have to work the calendar to get some more in this year. Cheers all! 

Pictures here


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2015)

User said:


> Can't say as I've noticed.


Well that's one less thing to worry about .....


----------



## frank9755 (19 Apr 2015)

Just back home after my dinner party. An hour of sleep on the train and 45 minutes at home set me up for a pleasant evening. A brisk ride back on a rather chilly night has kept tiredness at bay. 
Thanks, Tim for bravely organising and everyone else for a fun day out in the sunshine.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Apr 2015)

Well I enjoyed that ride tremendously. We were blessed with the weather and although it was cold after the half way stop, once the sun came up it was glorious. I hope everyone enjoyed the opportunity I provided to have coffee that wasn't Costa. In fact, I was so disappointed with them on our last visit I arranged to have their facilities completely refurbished. Another first was the impromptu tour of the entrance to the BA Engineering Facility, you don't get this sort of thing on other Friday rides!
This was the first large ride I have led and I have learnt a few lessons that will make future attempts even better. Thanks to everyone who helped with route marking, TECing, staying cheerful, handing out jelly babies, carrying bikes over stiles and being nice to each other.
The Lobster Pot were as efficient as ever, although the manager 'had a word' saying he would have appreciated some notice. Unfortunately the lady I spoke to earlier in the week hadn't passed the message on.
I eschewed the SMRBH and instead decided to join the beer drinking club. Somehow or other we ended up in a time machine, we arrived at about 10.30 and suddenly it was nearly 4pm. I can't remember much but I think we had some very intellectual discussions!! Roll on July and the night ride to Whitstable.





Adrian mourning the overdue and completely necessary Costa refurbishment.




Dawn at last.




The Gurkha bridge is the perfect width for a trike.




Perfect post ride refreshment.


----------



## frank9755 (19 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> Adrian mourning the overdue and completely necessary Costa refurbishment.



It's touching to see such a creature of habit
'But we always go to Costa...'


----------



## Gordon P (19 Apr 2015)

robjh said:


> missed my train by 5 minutes


Too bad, but sounds like you set an example of how to make the best of misfortune


----------



## Gordon P (19 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Just back home after my dinner party


You lasted better than me: I was fading fast at 1045, was driven home & in bed by 1115.
But I had ridden to Horsham with @Dogtrousers & @Eddie_C into an exhausting headwind & as @Dogtrousers said above in #184 a horrible road to Storrington - it all took ages. However the engaging Canadian & his new bike - he stared in amazement at our old school steel machines & the miles they wear so attractively - kept me awake on the train. The 6 miles home from Victoria Station into the teeth of the easterly "breeze" was a helluva finale.
I did manage 90 minutes lieing down in a comatose state before heading out again at 6.30 & managed pretty well, thanks to good conversation, food & wine....


----------



## theclaud (19 Apr 2015)

Before it fades from my memory, I'd just like to record the remark of the Arundel geezer who waited to let us turn. When I answered his question about where we were going with 'to Felpham for breakfast, then Bognor for beer' he ACTUALLY said these words:

"Hmmmm. When I ride, I ride hard."


----------



## jiberjaber (19 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> Before it fades from my memory, I'd just like to record the remark of the Arundel geezer who waited to let us turn. When I answered his question about where we were going with 'to Felpham for breakfast, then Bognor for beer' he ACTUALLY said these words:
> 
> "Hmmmm. When I ride, I ride hard."


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2015)

That was great fun. I seemed to spend quite a lot of the ride in close proximity to the TECs (no great surprises there) but it was a great night out. Sussex looked absolutely glorious as dawn broke and the sun came up. We really could not have done much better with the weather. Many thanks to Tim for setting it up, and to the waymarkers, TECs and all for helping it run smoothly. I joined Tim, Adrian, Claudine and Nigel and Frank in the Beer Time Machine in Bognor. They taught me a cruel lesson....I know less about yellow beer than I thought...


----------



## theclaud (19 Apr 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I know less about yellow beer than I thought...



What's to know, except that it should be kept sufficiently cold that you can't really taste it?


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> What's to know, except that it should be kept sufficiently cold that you can't really taste it?


 ...something that was well proven in the Bognor sunshine....

( stop your bloody crowing! )


----------



## hatler (19 Apr 2015)

Mission accomplished. After completing the first half of this ride last April, and trying the second half in September (where we were rained off after six miles) Joe was still keen to complete.

01.30 Wake up grumpy teenager
02.15 Start fretting mildly about getting away on time, at which point Joe gets stuck in to a bowl of Weetabix (eight I think it was).
02.30 Set off for Clapham Junction (six miles)
02.32 GT decides he needs another layer on his legs
02.55 Pull in to CJ with plenty of time to spare.
03.09 Safely on train for Gatwick. Not too many drunks and not too many weird stares.
03.45 Arrive Gatwick perfectly on time. Grab a quick tea and hot chocolate and a bag of 'Wobbly Worms', ready for when the sugar deficit bites later on.
04.15 Leave LGW down the stairs. There's one of our number who looks to be going the wrong way. But no, he's a random cyclist who's trying to catch a train, and looks like thunder as an apparent endless stream of cheery cyclists heading down the stairs hold him up.
04.30 Underway after a brief DI2 failure interlude. It's chilly, but not unbearably so (far from it actually).

Thereafter, there's not much I can say really that can add to the flavour of the ride beyond what those glorious photos show.

We had a tailwind, great company (as ever), and Joe was doing a lot more than just keeping up. The route was gorgeous. Great views, quiet lanes, stunning birdsong; and we fair rolled along. One puncture-enforced delay saw us by a field of calves who have a fantastic combination of herd curiosity, tempered with timidity. They advance bit by bit, each not wanting to get too far ahead of the others, but the moment you hold out a hand, they flinch backwards, and then slowly advance again.

There was the footpath, the bike lifting over the kissing gates (four of them ?), the Gurkha bridge, the smooth running Arun, the Truman Show style village of Amberley (it's just a little too perfect don't you think ?), the final climb and sunshine throughout (and I have no idea if I have those in the right order - it has all melded into one flowing experience). I was feeling good enough that I could go on like this for ever. But before I knew it we were skirting Arundel Castle and on the home stretch for Felpham. Tim was good enough not to pick me for waymarking any of the last few turns and as soon as the sea was sighted Joe was off, sprinting to the seafront, and he had got the jump on me, I couldn't catch him.

Breakfast was superb, the sausages put the Madeira's to shame (but we all knew that that wouldn't be difficult). I could easily have eaten two of their big breakfasts without any bother at all, but we had tickets for a 10am train so had to scoot. After a rail diversion via Three Bridges (as opposed to the more direct route via Hove) we ended up at Hassocks but Joe had already displayed signs of poopedness and I had lined up Lu to pick him up there. I'm not sure he would have made the five miles into the wind by that point. I ambled my way back to the van at Streat via one of my most favourite stretches anywhere, the 'French Fields' (as we have christened them), a West - East route which runs parallel to the Downs and brings you out by Streat Church after a little bit of rough stuff. By the time I had had a quick catch up with the gang I made it to the van to find Joe fast asleep and snoring.

Thank you all for your company and for being so welcoming to a young 'un. He was well chuffed at knocking that particular ride off (52.5 miles including the five and a bit to Clapham). It will be good training for our planned (but too brief) Normandy Jaunt in August.

(And just to confirm the choice of our erstwhile and esteemed leader, we've had friends staying in a house on the Felpham seafront this last week about 400 yards from the Lobster Pot, and their considered opinion is that it is the best eaterie in town, by some distance.)


----------



## User10571 (19 Apr 2015)

That's just over the Ford level crossing, isn't it?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2015)

Good work to change the 'Y' to a 'R' and add a 'P' Adrian.


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2015)

Another cracker. This was the first night run since my job move, and hence the first experimental run at the new post-work trip to HPC, which worked out very nicely indeed. I'd guesstimated that if I finished at 9.30 on the dot I'd almost certainly miss the earliest train I could catch (9.38) whereas if we were given the all-clear at 9.25 or so I'd be in with a shout. And so it proved- got the nod to clear off at 9.26, and despite the usual queue to get out of the car park I was at the platform at 9.34. In the event I hadn't have made that train, no problem, next one half an hour later would have been in plenty of time to get to the arch too. Trains on that line are much faster than the Pompey ones at that time of night, helpfully! Made my way over to Victoria for the traditional early meet-up, and then on to HPC. 

With such a small group, and favourable conditions, our progress was fairly speedy, though I'm not entirely sure how a few souls managed to take the wrong way round the Reigate one-way system..as our leader for the night @Trickedem has noted, lessons will be learnt. At Gatwick, after the shock of discovering Costa being refurbished (it's such a useful spot for bike parking even if not purchasing there), we made our way upstairs to Nero, and the latest instalment of Night Ride Police Action, where half-a-dozen of the boys in blue were dealing with some miscreant. Following that, the first-ever episode of Night Ride IT Helpdesk, when Jason's unfortunate tumble on the stairs caused his Di2 system to go into crash protection mode and needed to be reset...which eventually it was, and yes, turning it off and on again was suggested! Our numbers now augmented by Hatlers junior and senior, we exited Gatwick, after the impromptu tour. Joe showed his usual turn of speed and left most of us in his wake. Our time in hand gradually disappeared for various reasons, not that it was much of an issue- those cows were a highlight!- and we reached The Lobster Pot pretty much on the dot of nine.

One large breakfast and a coffee and walnut cake later (up to the hosts' usual impeccable standards), I decided to take full advantage of The Tailwind (this rare event requires capitalisation) and head west. I was back home in well under two hours, and into the bargain I somehow got 7th fastest time overall on the 5 mile Strava segment between Felpham and Merston (must have been the cake..). A short extra loop to make the ride up to the ton and home just after twelve, 100.1 miles on the clock since Waterloo.

Next up, Flandering again (@swarm_catcher's Brussels-Ostend masterpiece), and then at the end of May, my own Night Ride round the Coast (of the Isle of Wight). For those who really like hills, this one's for you....

Fine job Tim, and hope to see at least a few of you on a ferry in a few weeks..


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2015)

User10571 said:


> That's just over the Ford level crossing, isn't it?


Well remembered!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Apr 2015)

I find your timings a bit upsetting to read, Stu. Get your old job back.


----------



## User10571 (19 Apr 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Good work to change the 'Y' to a 'R' and add a 'P' Adrian.


Whoa!!!
Struggling to keep up with the Aperitif Lexicon (I'm sure I'm not alone.....)


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2015)

@StuAff mentioned the cows. Here they are at 6:02 on Saturday morning.


----------



## redfalo (19 Apr 2015)

StuAff said:


> I'm not entirely sure how a few souls managed to take the wrong way round the Reigate one-way system..as our leader for the night @Trickedem has noted, lessons will be learnt.



Well, I chased down three, who had already realized they went astray. Some faffage at the bottom of Reigate Hill was the culprit, which hold up a said three riders plus the TECs. and then there was a sudden drop in waymarking standards.

Luckily, in the last moment before we made the right turn, I saw a flashing rear light disappearing behind the crest straight on.


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> a sudden drop in waymarking standards


Tsk.


----------



## frank9755 (20 Apr 2015)

I remember the William Hardwicke. I couldn't remember what it was called though, until you reminded me.


----------



## theclaud (21 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> I remember the William Hardwicke. I couldn't remember what it was called though, until you reminded me.


You don't remember the amazing coincidence of the beer having the same name?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> You don't remember the amazing coincidence of the beer having the same name?


 A lot of the assembled crew got rather confused about beers. The pub was called The Amstel, stupid!


----------



## frank9755 (21 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> You don't remember the amazing coincidence of the beer having the same name?



Of course I remember that, but not exactly which name it was that they happened to share!


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Apr 2015)

redfalo said:


> Well, I chased down three, who had already realized they went astray. Some faffage at the bottom of Reigate Hill was the culprit, which hold up a said three riders plus the TECs. and then there was a sudden drop in waymarking standards.
> 
> Luckily, in the last moment before we made the right turn, I saw a flashing rear light disappearing behind the crest straight on.



Well, if it's any consolation, on one occasion in Reigate I've seen a couple of riders turn left and completely ignore the way finder standing at the lights pointing to the right.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2015)

Enjoyable ride and good fun sprinting up hills in big cog. Also enjoyed way marking then getting back to front to do it again. Train back full due to FA cup and Brighton line problems. So people asking me to move bike when there was no chance. Pleasant ride back across London then home. Surprisingly cool overnight but forewarned gad my warm gilet under my jacket. Hope to join another maybe June after my PBP qualification rides are done.


----------

